# Nxt Duell Problem



## Costa Can nabis (31. Jan 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und Java Anfänger.
Ich versuche zur Zeit das Nxt Duell für den Schulunterricht zu programmieren.
Dabei trat ein Problem mit der Funktion "thread.sleep(100);" auf, das ich nicht eigenständig lösen kann.
Ich hatte vor eine kleine Fahne per Motor hoch fahren zu lassen, diese sollte dann kurz anhalten, verweilen und wieder herunterfahren. Dann sollte ein Sound ertönen.

```
if (a==90) {
      
      Thread.sleep(100);
      Motor.C.rotateTo(0);
      
    } // end of if
```
als Fehlermeldung erscheint:" projekt.java:47:19: error: unreported exception InterruptedException; must be caught or declared to be thrown "

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Evil-Devil (31. Jan 2013)

Funktionen die eine Exception werfen können müssen innerhalb eines Try/Catch Blockes ausgeführt werden oder ihre umgebene Funktion wirft die Exception weiter.


----------



## nillehammer (31. Jan 2013)

Die Methode Thread.sleep() ist so deklariert, dass sie im Fehlerfall eine InterruptedException schmeißt. Die musst Du entweder direkt bei Aufruf fangen (try-catch-Block drumrum) oder weiterwerfen. Bis Du genau weißt, wie Du sinnvoller auf eine InterruptedException reagierst, reporte sie einfach erstmal:

```
try {
    Thread.sleep(100);
}
catch(InterruptedException e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## Costa Can nabis (31. Jan 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal, mit der try-Anweisung hat es funktioniert. 
wie kann ich der konsole dann anweisen, dass diese einen ton ausgibt?


----------



## Firephoenix (31. Jan 2013)

Gibt total moderne Werkzeuge für sowas 

Sound

&

Exception

Gruß


----------

